# I tried buying workout clothes



## BeverlyTazz (Feb 14, 2021)

It was a first. Usually, I don't even own one. Just a T-shirt and a pair of sweat pants and I was good to go.


----------



## HowrdJns899 (Apr 9, 2021)

when I just started playing sports every day I thought that clothes were not important here, but now I understand that this is an important part


----------



## toupeemoor (Apr 14, 2021)

I was also just wearing a shirt and sweat pants before, I didn't know that there's a huge difference when you use workout clothes. workout clothes are more breathable, it could make you feel warm or cool.


----------



## BeverlyTazz (Apr 26, 2021)

HowrdJns899 said:


> when I just started playing sports every day I thought that clothes were not important here, but now I understand that this is an important part


The type of clothes I wear for a workout can determine how well I do for that workout. I recently got into sleeveless shirts for my workout. It feels airy, and a good set of tights is a nice fit.


----------



## BeverlyTazz (Apr 26, 2021)

toupeemoor said:


> I was also just wearing a shirt and sweat pants before, I didn't know that there's a huge difference when you use workout clothes. workout clothes are more breathable, it could make you feel warm or cool.


Yes! I prefer feeling cool so I bought a sleeveless shirt that is odorless. For bottoms, I wear tights with shorts which doubles as a skirt.


----------



## LifeLithia (May 25, 2021)

I also bought a few workout clothes, to keep me motivated


----------



## Nikosth021 (Mar 20, 2022)

Gym clothes are worth buying. I bought some fleece tracksuits and they are much better than my old trouser shirts.


----------



## devisionshares (Oct 19, 2022)

I like Adidas clothes.


----------

